
How Men and Women Approach Open Source Differently - Elof
https://thenewstack.io/how-men-and-women-approach-open-source-differently/
======
luckylion
It's important research. I'm not a believer in diversity for diversity's sake,
but I still want my users to have the best experience they can have. Maybe a
way to go is to offer multiple interfaces (though I wouldn't target genders,
there's overlap; my father was just as scared of breaking something as my
mother when I first introduced them to computers), so you can present your
stuff in different ways to different people.

What I do wonder however: is [http://gendermag.org/](http://gendermag.org/)
appealing to "female" patterns of interaction, or is it just bad? Because I
find the presentation not appealing at all, and they have put effort into
research and appear to care about the topic, so I doubt they've just thrown it
on the web "because we have to publish it there as well, I guess". I'm not an
academic, and my interest in it is mostly practical. I'm missing both
practical advice and a well structured presentation that goes beyond "well,
read the paper and look up the references".

------
towaway1138
This looks surprisingly similar to the memo that got Damore fired. But perhaps
only Nixon could have gone to China.

